# RAF Wittering, Bomb dump



## roomthreeonefive (Jul 26, 2014)

I looked at this site over a year ago and planned to do a shoot the following week. Turned up early the following week and found the gate blocked by big rocks and the wholes in the fences mended. Thought I would go and check it out again, some of the rocks are still there and the wholes in the fence have re-appeared. It's a massive site with over 70 buildings originally and 45 still standing. I have seen a post for here from a few years ago but since then the road into it has been re-done possibly for re-developing although what for is anyones guess. It looks like the internal roads have been recently with a road sweeper.

found this o the net about the site and saw the Kites

Built around 1955 as a Remote Weapons Store for RAFWittering after the airfield changed use over several years from a Fighter Station to a Bomber Command Station, now decommissioned and awaiting ‘Adaptive Reuse’,Collyweston ESA is a fascinating site set deep in the woods with an eerie silence across it, occasionally punctuated by calling Red Kites soaring high above the treetops


71 by graemehutton64, on Flickr


70 by graemehutton64, on Flickr


69 by graemehutton64, on Flickr


65 by graemehutton64, on Flickr


64 by graemehutton64, on Flickr


62 by graemehutton64, on Flickr


58 by graemehutton64, on Flickr


56 by graemehutton64, on Flickr


55 by graemehutton64, on Flickr
nuclear bunkers

52 by graemehutton64, on Flickr


44 by graemehutton64, on Flickr


41 by graemehutton64, on Flickr


40 by graemehutton64, on Flickr


36 by graemehutton64, on Flickr


14 by graemehutton64, on Flickr


12 by graemehutton64, on Flickr


11 by graemehutton64, on Flickr


6 by graemehutton64, on Flickr


4 by graemehutton64, on Flickr


3 by graemehutton64, on Flickr


1 by graemehutton64, on Flickr

lots more pics on my flickr page
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157645532157960/


----------



## krela (Jul 26, 2014)

My kinda place, thanks!


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 26, 2014)

I like this place
good work


----------



## sYnc_below (Jul 26, 2014)

roomthreeonefive said:


> Nine nuclear bomb fissile core storage buildings, constructed in September and October 1952 and designed by the Air Ministry Works Department as part of the United Kingdom and NATO strategic airborne nuclear deterrent.



The Fissile Core Stores are across the road (on Wittering Base), not here. What you found was Collyweston ESA


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Jul 26, 2014)

sYnc_below said:


> The Fissile Core Stores are across the road (on Wittering Base), not here. What you found was Collyweston ESA



thanks for that. really weird thats its nearer Wittering tho lol


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 28, 2014)

Enjoyed this, thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 28, 2014)

Nice one, looks like my kinda place too! 
Great photos, cheers for sharing!


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Jul 28, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Nice one, looks like my kinda place too!
> Great photos, cheers for sharing!



Definitely want to go back for pics of inside the bunkers


----------



## jmcjnr (Jul 29, 2014)

Spotted that one on Google Earth and wondered what sort of state it was in. Thanks, Jim


----------



## sYnc_below (Jul 29, 2014)

roomthreeonefive said:


> Definitely want to go back for pics of inside the bunkers



Look out for the guy living in one of the igloos  He hoofed it quick when I was last there but left his dinner half eaten...


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Jul 29, 2014)

When I was sitting in my car just before leaving a guy walked passed and disappeared perhaps that was him


----------



## sYnc_below (Jul 29, 2014)

roomthreeonefive said:


> When I was sitting in my car just before leaving a guy walked passed and disappeared perhaps that was him



Look for a small dome tent in the second or third Igloo (bottom left corner of site).

There's a lot of young fox cubs in the bunds at the far end by the Fire Pool too if your quiet


----------



## JW9393 (Jul 29, 2014)

Be very careful here. This site is still under the protection of the Official Secrets Act 1911-1939 and is regularly patrolled.


----------



## sYnc_below (Jul 29, 2014)

JW9393 said:


> Be very careful here. This site is still under the protection of the Official Secrets Act 1911-1939 and is regularly patrolled.



       

You joined today to tell me that? If I was you I would re-check your information sources #troll


----------



## krela (Jul 31, 2014)

Maybe the guy living there is an MI5 plant.


----------



## sYnc_below (Jul 31, 2014)

krela said:


> Maybe the guy living there is an MI5 plant.



Of course!!....*now* I know what all that clicking is on my phone line and why there's been a black van parked outside my house for the last six weeks....maybe I'll knock on the side and offer donuts


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Jul 31, 2014)

krela said:


> Maybe the guy living there is an MI5 plant.



pardon my ignorance but is that similar to a Triffid?


----------

